# Use Group Classification. Commercial Powder Coating Operation?



## jpranch (Feb 11, 2014)

I have never dealt with this before and could use a little help. I have a gentleman that want to do "Powder Coating" on a commercial scale. What use Group would you all put that in? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

A process of the rest of the business?   kind of like a spray booth in a car dealership, or woodworking place, or school or

What is the main occupancy of the business?

not ours::

http://www.ocfa.org/_uploads/pdf/PowderCoating.pdf

http://www.clarkcountynv.gov/Depts/development_services/HowToGuides/BPG188.pdf

http://www.valleyair.org/busind/pto/ptoforms/PowderCoatingSupplementalInformation.frm.pdf


----------



## north star (Feb 11, 2014)

*= + (*

jp,

My initial thought is an F-1, but I would like to request some more info

on the "set-up".......Sq. ft., ...Type construction, ...any accessory storage

of materials or components, ...what codes & editions are you referring to,

etc......Blah, blah, blah, blah !

*) + =*


----------



## Fort (Feb 11, 2014)

F-1 ?

In CA, Section 307.1 Exception 1 says Bldgs for the application of flammable finishes shall not be classified as H, but rather that as the occupancy most clearly resembles, as long as also compliant with Building Code Section 416 Application of Flammable Finishes, and the Fire Code.


----------



## jpranch (Feb 11, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *= + (*jp,
> 
> My initial thought is an F-1, but I would like to request some more info
> 
> ...


2012 I Codes. The storage end I can deal with starting with the exempt quantities table along with the MSDS reports. I guess I'm asking about the process. I have only seen this done on a small scale. I do know that the application of flammable finishes will come into play and there will not be a "drying room" as the powder coating process curing is done in a kiln.


----------



## Gregg Harris (Feb 11, 2014)

jpranch said:
			
		

> I have never dealt with this before and could use a little help. I have a gentleman that want to do "Powder Coating" on a commercial scale. What use Group would you all put that in? Thanks in advance.


F1 would work. It is not hazardous painting products


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

Gregg Harris said:
			
		

> F1 would work. It is not hazardous painting products


you need automatic protection


----------



## north star (Feb 11, 2014)

*~ ~ + ~ ~*



jp,

Thanks for the kwik-ee response !

Sure sounds like a fabrication type operation to me.



*~ ~ + ~ ~*


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *~ ~ + ~ ~*
> 
> jp,
> 
> ...


The powder coating operation is going to be part of the main occupancy, not a separate one


----------



## north star (Feb 11, 2014)

*%  *  *  *  * %*







> "The powder coating operation is going to be part of the main occupancy, not a separate one"


Acknowledged and agreed !*%  *  *  *  * %*


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

north star said:
			
		

> *%  *  *  *  * %*
> 
> Acknowledged and agreed !
> 
> *%  *  *  *  * %*


Danke

Danke.


----------



## RLGA (Feb 11, 2014)

Powder coating, as its name implies, is applied to an object as a powder using an electrostatic charge to make the powder adhere to the object.  The object with the powder coating is then "baked" to cure the powder so that it flows to form a continuous coat.  There is no solvent involved.

I would classify it as F-1.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Powder coating, as its name implies, is applied to an object as a powder using an electrostatic charge to make the powder adhere to the object.  The object with the powder coating is then "baked" to cure the powder so that it flows to form a continuous coat.  There is no solvent involved.I would classify it as F-1.


Why, unless maybe you have a total standalone building built only for powder coating??

You put a spray booth in a building , it normally does not change the occupancy

This is no different


----------



## RLGA (Feb 11, 2014)

cda said:
			
		

> Why, unless maybe you have a total standalone building built only for powder coating??You put a spray booth in a building , it normally does not change the occupancy
> 
> This is no different


Powder coating is a "finishing" operation and many people do this as a business for other manufacturers for their products or for custom applications by individual customers.  Since the list of uses within the description for Group F uses the conjunction "or," and that list includes "finishing," that means an industrial use that provides only finishing is still a Group F.  This could be a Group F-2 depending on the types of objects they coat.

I am making an assumption that the powder coating is the primary operation and not a secondary operation associated with another use.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2014)

RLGA said:
			
		

> Powder coating is a "finishing" operation and many people do this as a business for other manufacturers for their products or for custom applications by individual customers.  Since the list of uses within the description for Group F uses the conjunction "or," and that list includes "finishing," that means an industrial use that provides only finishing is still a Group F.  This could be a Group F-2 depending on the types of objects they coat.I am making an assumption that the powder coating is the primary operation and not a secondary operation associated with another use.


Ok, that sounds great

Asked Jp what the main occupancy of the business was, besides the powder coating


----------



## jpranch (Feb 11, 2014)

Correct in that the powder coating will be the main occupancy. This was an excellent question as many shops have the small kilns and do this as a secondary service. Thanks to all.


----------



## Frank (Feb 11, 2014)

The powder coating operation may involve a dust exposion hazard when combustible coatings are involved.  Got to look as MSDS sheets and manufacturer's information.


----------

